# The MAG's



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

MAG214, JLT
MAG218, DUBAI MARINA
MAG220, DUBAILAND
MAG222, PALM JEBEL ALI
MAG224, AL KHAN

They also have 2 scheduled for DIFC but I do not know the designated numbers yet.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats interesting, where did you hear about the MAGs planned for Dubai Land and the Palm?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

why do they have such strange/stupid names?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

check www.magpd.com


----------

